# Looking for instruction manual for Fiat Ducato Maxi Chassis



## 113376 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi There,
My partner and I have just purchased a Fiat Ducato 1987 Maxi Chassis, and and we're looking for an instruction manual on how to operate the electrics, gas, etc.
Can anyone help?
Also looking for an owners manual on the Electrolux 3-way fridge?

Thanks in advance for any responses!
Sarah


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Ducato Maxi Chassis is only the running gear. You need to specify the make and model of the conversion.
Do we assume that this is your first excursion into the world of motorhomes? If so welcome and a word of advice, I notice that you give your location as London, if yours is a diesel Ducato are you aware of the restrictions of the London Emission Zone. It could prove to be very expensive.
Gerry


----------



## 113376 (Jun 16, 2008)

GerryD said:


> Ducato Maxi Chassis is only the running gear. You need to specify the make and model of the conversion.
> Do we assume that this is your first excursion into the world of motorhomes? If so welcome and a word of advice, I notice that you give your location as London, if yours is a diesel Ducato are you aware of the restrictions of the London Emission Zone. It could prove to be very expensive.
> Gerry


Hi Gerry.
Yes, it is our first experience with motorhomes. It runs on petrol. We will be travelling around Europe, beginning end x July, for a few months, so the emission zone wouldn't have affected us anyway.
I didt't think it was a conversion. The only info I have is that it's a 1987 Fiat Ducato Maxi Chassis - where am I meant to find any other info?
Thanks, Sarah.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Ses0111081, Welcome to the site. The question you are being asked is what conversion has been done to the chassis. Example: My vehicle is a 1994 Fiat Ducato 2.5 Turbo diesel, however, the conversion is a Swift Kontiki 640 Vogue.
Hope this helps.
Ian


----------

